
Literally a (generalized) two-line version of FizzBuzz - thanatropism
https://pastebin.com/NEAvzhXf
======
schoen
I like how this solution uses several nice Python features; I found a way to
simplify it further while still using the same overall approach:

    
    
      screams = {3: 'fizz',5:'buzz',21:'yaow'}
      for i in range(100):
          out = [screams[j] for j in screams if i%j == 0]
          print("".join(out) if out else i)
    

Edit: here's an even shorter version:

    
    
      screams = {3: 'fizz',5:'buzz',21:'yaow'}
      for i in range(100):
          out = "".join(screams[j] for j in screams if i%j == 0)
          print(out or i)

------
QuantumAphid
Today I learned that 4 lines of code is allowed to be billed as 2 lines of
code.

------
dragonwriter
Source title is “Untitled”, and while _unhelpful_ , is more accurate, as,
whatever this is, it is not literally a two line version of _anything_.

